# [solved] gentoo-sources 4.7.2 lost acpi_events after upgrade

## Roman_Gruber

I upgraded recently from 4.6.(0/1/2/3) gentoo-sources to 4.7.2 gentoo-sources

Plus: 

*) Rf kill key works now (Software Wlan enable / disable key)

Cons: 

*) XF86KbdBrightnessUp key does not generate a proper event

*) XF86KbdBrightnessDown key does not generate a proper event

*) XF86TouchpadToggle key does not generate a proper event

*) no backlight leds anymore => /sys/class/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight/brightness

Only difference is the loaded kernel. 

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # acpi_listen 

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000001

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000002

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

pppppppbutton/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

^C

```

First 4 rows are for the sleep button, pressed twice.

Than f3 (brightness up keyboard => should be XF86KbdBrightnessUp) is  PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

than f4 (brightness down keyboard => should be XF86KbdBrightnessDown) is  PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

f5/f6/f7/f8 /f9 => generates p character or changes screen output as it should be

f10 => mute

f11 => speaker volume down

f12 => Speaker volume up

part of /var/log/messages => tail -f /var/log/messages

```

Aug 29 18:03:27 ASUS-G75VW root[4122]: ACPI event unhandled: button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

Aug 29 18:03:27 ASUS-G75VW root[4125]: ACPI event unhandled: button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000001

Aug 29 18:03:30 ASUS-G75VW root[4128]: ACPI event unhandled: button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

Aug 29 18:03:30 ASUS-G75VW root[4130]: ACPI event unhandled: button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000002

Aug 29 18:03:32 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: deauthenticating from snip by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)

Aug 29 18:03:32 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: carrier lost

Aug 29 18:03:32 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: deleting route to 10.0.0.0/24

Aug 29 18:03:32 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: deleting default route via 10.0.0.138

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: authenticate with snip

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: send auth to snip (try 1/3)

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: authenticated

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: associate with snip (try 1/3)

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: RX AssocResp from snip (capab=0x1411 status=0 aid=2)

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW kernel: wlan0: associated

Aug 29 18:03:41 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: carrier acquired

Aug 29 18:03:42 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 10.0.0.1

Aug 29 18:03:42 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: probing address 10.0.0.1/24

Aug 29 18:03:46 ASUS-G75VW root[4165]: ACPI event unhandled: PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

Aug 29 18:03:47 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: leased 10.0.0.1 for 86400 seconds

Aug 29 18:03:47 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: adding route to 10.0.0.0/24

Aug 29 18:03:47 ASUS-G75VW dhcpcd[3733]: wlan0: adding default route via 10.0.0.138

Aug 29 18:03:54 ASUS-G75VW root[4189]: ACPI event unhandled: PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

Aug 29 18:04:25 ASUS-G75VW root[4201]: ACPI event unhandled: button/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

```

Shows sleep button generates events / rf kill key works in this kernel, mute / speaker volume up and down works

--

my i3wm config contained the following lines, which explains that these keys worked and were utilized to change keyboard backlight / toggle the touchpad functionality. I just post it here to show which events I expect / which events were generated in past kernels: XF86TouchpadToggle, XF86KbdBrightnessUp, XF86KbdBrightnessDown

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #toggle the touchpad
> 
> bindsym XF86TouchpadToggle exec " if [ $(synclient -l | grep TouchpadOff | awk '{print $3}') == 1 ] ; then synclient touchpadoff=0; else  synclient touchpadoff=1; fi "
> ...

 

I always upgrade my kernels with make oldconfig and than build the kernel. With a few modifications. There were some options missing which I tried to readd recently but nope.

Current Kernel config https://paste.pound-python.org/show/QMQtnAl1H5oGYehA4iRN/

Previous kernel configs should be identical basically with those posts on bugs.kernel.org or forums.gentoo.org because I always do make oldconfig before building the kernel. If desired I can upload 4.6.x kernel config

Past posts regarding this:

-----------------------------------

my post on kernel.org bugzilla: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106901

my post on forums.gentoo.org regarding acpi keys https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1030552-start-0.html

It*s a known issue that wifi key / brightness keys did not generate any events with past kernels. Data in above posts.

partly off topic: someone else, older kernel https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67681

I am well aware that the kernel config needs improvement, too many modules, too many stuff enabled which I do not need for a laptop. 

The gentoo "overlay" has removed all 4.6 kernels except one 4.6 kernel in the vanilla-sources, so staying at 4.6 is not an option.

---

Questions:

Any idea on how to get the naming functionaliy back of those acpi events?

I have no idea which option is missing / which breaks functionality?

[edit 2] 2016-09-06 add *) no backlight leds anymore => /sys/class/leds/asus\:\:kbd_backlight/brightnessLast edited by Roman_Gruber on Mon Sep 12, 2016 7:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## toralf

I do have 

```
  video)  case $action in

            brightnessdown) su - tfoerste -c "export DISPLAY=:0; xbacklight -dec 5" ;;

            brightnessup)   su - tfoerste -c "export DISPLAY=:0; xbacklight -inc 5" ;;

 
```

in /etc/acpi/default.sh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

The issue here is that i do not get those proper acpi events with the new kernel 4.7.2

I want XF86KbdBrightnessUp, XF86KbdBrightnessUp, XF86TouchpadToggle events back like 4.6.x kernels did.

I assume its a small issue in the configs. I want to ask here before I bug the kernel.org guys. The loss of functionality for the touchpad toggle event is really a bugger

I did search a bit already. Sadly i am a bit too busy recently to invest more time into this issue

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Add data to first post

Created kernel.org bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156211

--

I am working on correcting my kernel.config and to slim down the kernel. The keyboard leds are gone now too, which was not that obvious when i created the topic

----------

## Ant P.

An Asus laptop? Try booting with acpi_osi=Linux on the kernel cmdline and see if it behaves itself. (You shouldn't *need* to do this, but... Asus)

----------

## Roman_Gruber

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/HID_ASUS.html

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_HID_ASUS: Asus
> 
> General informations
> 
> The Linux kernel configuration item CONFIG_HID_ASUS:
> ...

 

It seems a new kernel option. 

-- 

No changes in behaviour.

--

```
roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ dmesg |grep linux

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_osi=linux

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_osi=linux

[    2.360226] ACPI: Added _OSI(linux)

roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ su

Password: 

ASUS-G75VW roman # cat /sys/class/leds/

ath9k-phy0/         input0::capslock/   input0::numlock/    input0::scrolllock/ 

ASUS-G75VW roman # acpi_listen 

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000001

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000002

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

pbutton/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

```

No change in behaviour regarding acpi_osi=linux

--

Same

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # cat /sys/class/leds/

ath9k-phy0/         input0::capslock/   input0::numlock/    input0::scrolllock/ 

ASUS-G75VW roman # exit

roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ dmesg |grep linux

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_osi=linux acpi_backlight=vendor

[    2.370205] ACPI: Added _OSI(linux)

roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ su

Password: 

ASUS-G75VW roman # acpi_listen 

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000001

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

pbutton/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

```

--

same

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # acpi_listen 

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000001

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000002

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

ppbutton/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

^C

ASUS-G75VW roman # cat /sys/class/

ata_device/       bluetooth/        dmi/              fc_transport/     i2c-adapter/      iscsi_endpoint/   mei/              pci_bus/          sas_device/       scsi_device/      spi_transport/    vc/               

ata_link/         bsg/              drm/              fc_vports/        i2c-dev/          iscsi_host/       mem/              phy/              sas_end_device/   scsi_disk/        srp_host/         video4linux/      

ata_port/         cpuid/            drm_dp_aux_dev/   firmware/         ieee80211/        iscsi_iface/      misc/             power_supply/     sas_expander/     scsi_generic/     srp_remote_ports/ vtconsole/        

backlight/        cuse/             extcon/           graphics/         input/            iscsi_session/    msr/              regulator/        sas_host/         scsi_host/        thermal/          wmi/              

bdi/              devcoredump/      fc_host/          hidraw/           iommu/            iscsi_transport/  nd/               rfkill/           sas_phy/          sound/            tty/              

block/            dma/              fc_remote_ports/  hwmon/            iscsi_connection/ leds/             net/              rtc/              sas_port/         spi_host/         uio/              

ASUS-G75VW roman # cat /sys/class/leds/

ath9k-phy0/         input0::capslock/   input0::numlock/    input0::scrolllock/ 

ASUS-G75VW roman # cat /sys/class/leds/

ath9k-phy0/         input0::capslock/   input0::numlock/    input0::scrolllock/ 

ASUS-G75VW roman # exit

roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ dmesg |grep linux

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_os=linux acpi_backlight=legacy

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_os=linux acpi_backlight=legacy

```

--

same

```
ASUS-G75VW roman # cat /sys/class/leds/

ath9k-phy0/         input0::capslock/   input0::numlock/    input0::scrolllock/ 

ASUS-G75VW roman # acpi_listen 

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000001

button/sleep SBTN 00000080 00000000

button/sleep PNP0C0E:00 00000080 00000002

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

 PNP0C14:00 000000ff 00000000

pbutton/mute MUTE 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

^C

ASUS-G75VW roman # exit

roman@ASUS-G75VW ~ $ dmesg |grep linux

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_osi "=!Windows 2012" acpi_backlight=vendor

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/4.7.2-gentoo_07_09_2016 rootfstype=ext4 keymap=de init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dolvm ro real_root=/dev/mapper/root crypt_root=/dev/mapper/vg_ASUS_G75_root-lv_ASUS_G75_root acpi_osi "=!Windows 2012" acpi_backlight=vendor

```

--

----------

## Goverp

Is this ASUS box an EeePC?  If so, there's a driver selected by CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP that's an alternative to CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP.  My aged EeePC 1000HE needs the former, and misbehaves with the latter.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

The Hardware is an ASUS G75VW Laptop

The config option "CONFIG_HID_ASUS: Asus " does exactly nothing here.

I am grateful that the kernel guys gave me some reply. I tried to answer them.

Only thing =>

 *Quote:*   

> Could you do a git bisect for this?

 

When someone has an idea on how to achieve this ...

Its obvious its about the git tool. I may find time this weekend to look into this.

--

A bit off topic / generic opinion:

Regardless of brand and model, I saw a lot of laptops with lost functinality. I supose it happend with those UEFI crap. I am not fond of UEFI and I do not see any benefit for UEFI. I purchased my first laptop in year 1996, now its 2016. before uefi everything was working in any operating system, except nvidia binary driver blob issues with the linux kernel which was easily patchable from an arch linux post, which I did myself for years. wrong memory bars. My issue is a generic issue which happens on any ASUS laptop. I have read the identical issue on several kernel.org posts and other linux support / discussion forums. laptops onwned ACER Pentium 3; TArga MT-32 AMD CPU; MSI CR700 T3000 CPU; ASUS G70sg t9500 cpu; ASUS K70; now only bugos one with uefi ASUS g75vw. A long list of notebooks and only one has issue and that one has UEFI. Many asus and other brands for a sample over the years

----------

## ShanaXXII

I appear to be having the same problem on the Lenovo E550 using the thinkpad_acpi kernel driver.

I'm not sure about the acpi events, but my buttons still work. Its just the LED indicators that aren't working.

Recompiled my kernel over 10 times, wondering what changes I did caused it xD.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Added data and answered questions on bugs.kernel.org.

edit [2]

 *Quote:*   

> My ls listening motivated me to look into those ASUS_WM symbols which I changed the following settings in kernel 4.7.2:
> 
> HOTPLUG_PCI from N to Y
> 
> HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI from N to Y
> ...

 

Time for a new topic to ask on how to read out properly those ACPI events. I know they are working by its effects, but I do not see them in acpi_listen or xev tool

I created a new topic, to keep questions separated: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7963586.html#7963586

--

Brightness increase / decrease keys are still broken

I unmerged already those older gentoo-sources. I will boot up my backup SSD, and will go instantly in /usr/src/linux and make menuconfig and check out those symbols if they are set or not. I will do this probably this weekend after I made my backup. This is the only way to verify if those symbols were really not set or If I have accidenctially / for some reason those symbols were unset. FActs matter therefore I do not see any other means to verify this.

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *Quote:*   

> My ls listening motivated me to look into those ASUS_WM symbols which I changed the following settings in kernel 4.7.2:
> 
> HOTPLUG_PCI from N to Y
> 
> HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI from N to Y
> ...

 

I've set:

HOTPLUG_PCI from N to Y

HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI from N to Y

and

THINKPAD_ACPI from Y to M

but the LED indicators still seem to be not working. :/

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I have to narrow it down if the config optinos were lost in the upgrade process from 4.6.3 to 4.7.2

As some options are greyed out, means they are hidden until you enable all (pre-)requisites, it's not that easy to hunt down those.

@ShanaXXII => you also need to set as module or include any notebook leds, there are several options. Testing with a livecd may also show if any livecd provides this functinality. E.g. linux mint, fedora-core workstation provide live-cds with a full fleged X-server with tools. you may use drivedroid on your rooted smartphone and boot u those livecds when your smartphone is conneced with the usb data cable to your computer.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

[solved]

For some reason the config options mentioned above exists in kernel 4.6.3.

I unmerged gentoo-sources 4.6.3. removed the folder. Emerged gentoo-sources 4.6.3. Checked that there is no config file. Moved the config from the kernel to the directory ... zcat /proc/config.gz > .config

checked with nano the config if the custom naming is identical with the booted kernel.

Checked kernel option in question if they are enabled.

----------

## ShanaXXII

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ShanaXXII => you also need to set as module or include any notebook leds, there are several options. Testing with a livecd may also show if any livecd provides this functinality. E.g. linux mint, fedora-core workstation provide live-cds with a full fleged X-server with tools. you may use drivedroid on your rooted smartphone and boot u those livecds when your smartphone is conneced with the usb data cable to your computer.

 

I didn't have to set any led drivers before. :/

Only the thinkpad_acpi.

Did something change?

----------

## albright

FWIW, my thinkpad x1 carbon leds don't work and

never did in gentoo (starting with 4.5)

they do work in ubuntu (4.4 kernel) 

However, I also have a thinkpad 440S and its leds

do work in 4.7 kernel in gentoo ...

thinkpad_acpi.c may need some patching  :Sad: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

When you have a regression with those leds and broken functionality you may open a bug.  at bugs.kernel.org when you have a point to see it ..

----------

